# poulan counter vibe 3400 Quality???



## markp41 (Apr 28, 2005)

The neighbor has a poulan counter vibe 3400 for sale. The saw looks to be in good shape and runs strong. Is this a quality saw and is it worth $40.00? Are parts still availible?

thanks, Mark


----------



## gumneck (Apr 28, 2005)

Could I get his number please?


----------



## Chris J. (Apr 28, 2005)

*Mark, welcome to AS.*

There is a man here who, in very recent posts, has said that he's very happy with his Poulan 3400. My apologies, but I don't recall his user name; a search will get you the info. I'm eyeing :Eye: a 3400 sold with a different brand label on it.

I just hit 500 posts; do I win something    ?


----------



## Stumper (Apr 29, 2005)

That is a pretty good saw-definitely worth $40 if it runs okay.


----------



## Lawn Masters (Apr 29, 2005)

If its as good as you say, GO FOR IT!


----------



## ron in sc (Apr 29, 2005)

I have a Poulan 3400 I bought new in 1980. I certainly don't use it everyday. I think a working 3400 is worth $40. Lots of parts are easy to come by, but if you broke any of the body part, what's painted green I think you'd have a hard time finding that.


At worst you might have to rebuild the carb, put new rings on the piston, new fuel filter, new sprocket and chain guide bar and chain. All that cost a little less than $100. I ended up doing that although not all at once. The saw runs great.

*The bad: For me it's very heavy*. Mine with chain, bar, gas, lube oil and all it weighs 17.5 lbs. There is no way I could tote that saw around if I have to use it all day everyday.


----------



## Lewis Brander (Apr 29, 2005)

*Poulan 3400 saw:*

Hello. I have a Poulan 3400 CV that I bought in 1982. Ha, still has original bar and chain, clutch and sparkplug. As you can see it's not used much, maybe has cut 5 cord of wood. Still runs fine, never touched the carb, except to adjust it occasionally. The only other thing I did was to mod the muffler. I removed the screene, drilled out the baffel holes from 1/4" to 5/16" and put 5 (I believe) 3/8" holes in the bottom of the front half of the muffler to open up the exhaust, readjusted the Carburetor and what a difference it made in the performance of the saw. Mine has an Oregon 18" sprocket tip bar and 3/8" pitch original Oregon safety chain on it. Never have had a problem with the saw so far. Just keep her cleaned properly to avoid over heating anything, such as the electronic ignition. Good luck on the saw. Lewis Brander.


----------



## Fish (Apr 29, 2005)

It is a good saw, but the air filters are not that good. You might want to look at the
piston through the muffler port, and check for dirt ingestion, and check the crankshaft
for excessive slop.


----------



## Cut4fun (Apr 29, 2005)

Some info. http://64.180.101.188/cscc.nsf/ed1d...4a98e23d38cbda9b88256bf80015de57?OpenDocument


----------



## ErrolC (May 10, 2005)

Intersting to read your thoughts all...I'm just looking at buying one second hand of course (mint) for small trimming work but didn't realise how old they must be..when were they manufactured?.are they a clone of any sort..remanufactured as another brand


----------



## Cut4fun (May 10, 2005)

Just click my last post link. Tells you.


----------



## Chris J. (May 10, 2005)

*The saw that I was eyeing*

was a Craftsman, a relabelled 3400. It brought a so-so price on eBayware. 
The shipping pushed the price too high for my Scottish blood.


----------



## ray benson (May 11, 2005)

Skil also sold them as models 1621 and 1641.


----------



## ron in sc (May 11, 2005)

> small trimming work



I don't know what you mean by small trimming work. But it occurred to me that the 3400 is to big and to heavy for small trimming work.


----------



## ErrolC (May 11, 2005)

Small trimming..delimbing barrels/trunks for skidding..Ive just bought a second hand Johnsered 2077/36" with little hours (mint cond), for slabbing native river logs yo be processed for large table tops and furniture..I find it has enough power to manage this bar and still light enough to handle all day (at my age 40 something, and doesn't kill the back and arms)..Poulan here in NZ are sold through hardware stores around 35 - 35cc for city dwellers and tend to be seen as toys...I am looking at a 3400 56cc? with tired rings (bore looks OK), its cheap to buy and fix and would do a few mods to pep it up a bit..but have been unable to get much knowledgable info here on their quality..I've discovered your forum and found the reading very interesting..didn't know there were other people out there with the same interests as me, in saws..can anyone give me a bit of rundown on the 3400..I have a pic...but how do I attach it


----------



## ron in sc (May 11, 2005)

> can anyone give me a bit of rundown on the 3400..



For more information go to advanced search and under user name type in "ron in sc" and under keyword type "poulan".


----------



## ripper (May 12, 2005)

*poulan 3400*

had one new about 1982 or so, had lot of chain speed but i thought had
little tork or low in grunt ,maybe just me


----------



## dopi747 (Dec 7, 2008)

*looking for parts.*

 


markp41 said:


> The neighbor has a poulan counter vibe 3400 for sale. The saw looks to be in good shape and runs strong. Is this a quality saw and is it worth $40.00? Are parts still availible?
> 
> thanks, Mark



im looking for poulan countervibe parts,i need to know if anybody knows the size of the piston?if u can get a poulan countervibe for 40.00 its well worth the money.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Banshee (Dec 7, 2008)

My friend has a 3300 and the Craftsman version of the 3400. 
He loves them. Good saws well worth the 40 dollars.


----------



## dopi747 (Dec 7, 2008)

Banshee said:


> My friend has a 3300 and the Craftsman version of the 3400.
> He loves them. Good saws well worth the 40 dollars.



do u know the size of the piston?:greenchainsaw:


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Dec 7, 2008)

dopi747 said:


> im looking for poulan countervibe parts,i need to know if anybody knows the size of the piston?if u can get a poulan countervibe for 40.00 its well worth the money.:greenchainsaw:



what parts you looking for ?


----------



## scottr (Dec 7, 2008)

Dopi747, read this thread. http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=52197


----------



## dopi747 (Dec 7, 2008)

:greenchainsaw:


lawnmowertech37 said:


> what parts you looking for ?



well im not sure,because my chainsaw is not getting a spark to the spark plug.ive checked the ignition coil and that seems like its the problem because its real worn out.it has good compression,the piston isnt scoured or anything.


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Dec 7, 2008)

i did at one time have a coil for the 3400 but i cannot find any more in the shop as of right now part # you are looking for is a part # 530039093

i happen to have some bump dawgs for it they sell for $ 6.99 each till i get rid of the ones i have on hand then they will go up to regualr price on poulan msrp or right under it they retail for $ 9.67 each 

and i have 5 of them 

they are part # 530024476

they are on my store i also have air filters for the 3400 on my store as well 

i at one time had a piston and cylinder left for the 3400 but someone snatched it quickly when they found out the pistons are hard to find 

now for the coil i can see if one of my other sources has one if they do i will let you know what they want for it ? i just need to know if you want me to check into that for you

now if i happen to run into a extra one in the shop get this since im trying to get these parts i have sold as soon a s i can to help raise the funds up to get some bills out of the way i may just give you a good deal on a coil if i find one in the shop 

im finding things in there that i never thought i have so come tuesday i will be free to go thru the stuff again 

where in north carolina you at Mountains , Piedmont , foothills , coast ? 

the reason i say foothills and peidmont seperatly is cause around garner and raliegh i consider foothills area 


especally on hwy 70 coming down into garner from selma area that is what i call a hill

piedmont is around hillsborough durham and westward towards asheville


----------



## dopi747 (Dec 7, 2008)

lawnmowertech37 said:


> i did at one time have a coil for the 3400 but i cannot find any more in the shop as of right now part # you are looking for is a part # 530039093
> 
> i happen to have some bump dawgs for it they sell for $ 6.99 each till i get rid of the ones i have on hand then they will go up to regualr price on poulan msrp or right under it they retail for $ 9.67 each
> 
> ...



yes i would like u to find a coil if u can,but would that stop it from getting a spark.


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Dec 7, 2008)

dopi747 said:


> yes i would like u to find a coil if u can,but would that stop it from getting a spark.



if the coil is bad the way to check the coil is there is a stop switch wire that comes off the coil here is a link to that old coil i had at least it is a good picture for comparison 

http://www.cmsmallengines.net/poulan-coil-part-530-039093.html


now when you look at this picture you will notice the wire that has a wire connector on the end of it that hooks into a stop switch on the handle of the saw near the trigger area 

if you disconnect that wire and then try pull it over and get you a spark tester from a auto parts store connect it to the spark plug and see if it is getting spark with that disconnected if it gets spark then we know the problem is a short in that stop switch 

this is a good way to determine if the coil is good or not 

if you dont get spark then you know you have a bad coil


----------



## dopi747 (Dec 7, 2008)

:agree2:


lawnmowertech37 said:


> if the coil is bad the way to check the coil is there is a stop switch wire that comes off the coil here is a link to that old coil i had at least it is a good picture for comparison
> 
> http://www.cmsmallengines.net/poulan-coil-part-530-039093.html
> 
> ...



allright i will check to see if thats the problem or not.


----------



## dopi747 (Dec 8, 2008)

i tried what u said i got it to fire up but it smoked really bad,and i cant get it to start back.its getting a good spark.also when it started it spit alot of oil out of the muffler.


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Dec 8, 2008)

dopi747 said:


> i tried what u said i got it to fire up but it smoked really bad,and i cant get it to start back.its getting a good spark.also when it started it spit alot of oil out of the muffler.



Ive got a 3700 Branded as a Wizard BO-13, good saw...mine has a bad carb, and It's just so heavy I have it on the back burner for a while..

Might try a new plug...all the oil was probably old mix sitting in the bottom of the case...probably fouled the plug out. May have plugged the spark arrester, if it is flooding.


----------



## dopi747 (Dec 8, 2008)

*poulan countervibe 3400?*

:spam: i will try that hopefully thats it.:spam:


----------



## redunshee (Dec 8, 2008)

ErrolC said:


> Small trimming..delimbing barrels/trunks for skidding..Ive just bought a second hand Johnsered 2077/36" with little hours (mint cond), for slabbing native river logs yo be processed for large table tops and furniture..I find it has enough power to manage this bar and still light enough to handle all day (at my age 40 something, and doesn't kill the back and arms)..Poulan here in NZ are sold through hardware stores around 35 - 35cc for city dwellers and tend to be seen as toys...I am looking at a 3400 56cc? with tired rings (bore looks OK), its cheap to buy and fix and would do a few mods to pep it up a bit..but have been unable to get much knowledgable info here on their quality..I've discovered your forum and found the reading very interesting..didn't know there were other people out there with the same interests as me, in saws..can anyone give me a bit of rundown on the 3400..I have a pic...but how do I attach it



I've been a Poulan 3400 nut since I bought my first one in 1980. I love them but they are heavy. No plastic on these babies unless you buy an aftermarket bar cover. The 3700 and 4000 are identical saws with bigger P&C's. 61cc and 64cc respectively. Almost all parts are interchangeable. Beaird Poulan made these saws before they sold out to Emerson Elec. and I believe Electrolux/ Weedeater. Todays saws can't be compared to the original Poulans. I have purchased several 3400, red 3700(sears) and 4000's. Always looking for part saws. Parts are becoming hard to find e.g. can't find a new cylinder though I did get my hands on a new carb and piston. As far as crank bearings etc. haven't found any yet. I have yet to find a Poulan with a bad piston or cylinder. Maybe I'm just lucky. Price wise I'd say the average price(EBAY) is about $65-$75.00. I've seen higher( people like 20in bars-way to big for hardwoods). I've seen junk for $40.00(purely parts saws). Good luck.


----------



## redunshee (Dec 8, 2008)

ron in sc said:


> I have a Poulan 3400 I bought new in 1980. I certainly don't use it everyday. I think a working 3400 is worth $40. Lots of parts are easy to come by, but if you broke any of the body part, what's painted green I think you'd have a hard time finding that.
> 
> 
> At worst you might have to rebuild the carb, put new rings on the piston, new fuel filter, new sprocket and chain guide bar and chain. All that cost a little less than $100. I ended up doing that although not all at once. The saw runs great.
> ...



If you have a buddy in a auto repair shop give him a poulan lime-green part and ask him to match it. That's what I did and it was even put in a spray can! Obviously it didn't cost $7.99 but it was worth it as its no longer available


----------



## redunshee (Dec 8, 2008)

Cut4fun said:


> Some info. http://64.180.101.188/cscc.nsf/ed1d...4a98e23d38cbda9b88256bf80015de57?OpenDocument



Won't open. Was curious what was on site.


----------



## redunshee (Dec 8, 2008)

dopi747 said:


> im looking for poulan countervibe parts,i need to know if anybody knows the size of the piston?if u can get a poulan countervibe for 40.00 its well worth the money.:greenchainsaw:



Good luck finding a new piston. hard to get. Believe it has a 46cm piston. Best bet would be a used one from a parts saw.


----------



## GASoline71 (Dec 8, 2008)

redunshee said:


> Won't open. Was curious what was on site.



It's because you're quoting 3 year old posts...

The OP should have just started a new thread instead of adding to an ancient one.

Gary


----------



## Vibes (Dec 11, 2008)

I got a slew of 16'' 59link Carlton chains for these Poulans. They are new. I'm selling them 3 for $20 if interested pm me.

Also have a complete not running 3400 and a Craftsmen case. 16'' bar for sale.


----------



## buicken (Dec 11, 2008)

vibes,
sent you a pm.


----------



## william gunkel (May 20, 2009)

*Help with Poulan 3400*

Hello this is my first post and I need some help. My brother worked at Emerson's and we both bought the Poulan 3400 back in 1982. I had mine rebuilt a fews years ago and have not used it much sence. A good friend owned a small engine repair shop and the cost was right, got new piston, rings, carb etc. First does any one have a manual or web site to get one? Also I took the bar off as it will leak oil while sitting. It comes from the little carter pin by the oil outlet hole. Also when I depress the manual oiler it will come out also. Now if I can just figure out how the chain guides go back on. Will be thankfull for any help.


----------



## chipper1 (Jul 21, 2016)

Chris J. said:


> *Mark, welcome to AS.*
> 
> There is a man here who, in very recent posts, has said that he's very happy with his Poulan 3400. My apologies, but I don't recall his user name; a search will get you the info. I'm eyeing :Eye: a 3400 sold with a different brand label on it.
> 
> I just hit 500 posts; do I win something    ?


Yes, here's your trophy .
I even liked your post, couldn't do that back when it was posted LOL.


----------

